# Public ,private,protected



## gast (26. Okt 2006)

was ist der unterschied zwischen alle drei (Public ,private,protected),und wann wird die sinnvoll  benutzt?
public String m;
private int m;
protected int m;


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/


----------

